# Second Skin Damplifier - First Rodeo with the High Priced Spread



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my first review here.
In past builds, I've used cheaper deadener thinking there can't be that much difference in brands. I've heard so much good stuff about Second Skin products and my Civic is such a tin can, I decided to use Damplifier. Bought 40 sq ft to start.
Been waiting a couple of months to get the time to start my build. Finally got a couple of hours free so I pulled the door card and started applying the Damplifier. What a difference in application. This stuff must have much more butyl than the eDead. Super adhesive, no mess. No messy smears and covering your hands and everything it touches like eDead.
I put one good covering on the outside door wall and around the opening and in flat spots on the inside wall. I'll finish the inside wall, deaden the other doors, add CCF and MLV later when I get more time. Then I'll do the floor.
The only downside is how sharp the thicker aluminum is. I've got the cuts to prove it  Gotta be more careful with it.

Results: What a difference. This 1 layer (6 sq ft) of Damplifier performed as well or better than 3+ layers (20 sq ft) of eDead 80. The drop in noise is impressive. Cut quite a bit of noise from the drivers door which was most noticible. Door closes with that solid thud and is as solid sounding as the wife's Audi. She'll never admit to that.

This product is worth the price difference. Now I just wish I had bought the Damplifier Pro. I guess I should start believing it when I hear so many good comments on DIYMA about a product. And remember, You get what you pay for most of the time.

If you're thinking about getting the cheaper stuff, you may want to rethink it. You can get equal performance with alot less product. In the end, it'll probably cost the same or more using much more less expensive and performing products.

I'm a believer now.

George


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Around here, we LOVE pics. If ya got 'em, give 'em up! Esp. door pics- it's always a mystery how the inner panels are designed, and your pics might help somebody else plan out their next job.


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Will do. Barely had time yesterday to get some of the drivers side door done.

I'll get pics when I get the other doors. Gonna try to put some time in tomorrow. 

I'm so tired of listening to that stock system. I pulled the stock speaker. What a joke. Weighed about 2 ounces and had a cheap plastic basket. Was afraid I'd break it if I held it too tight. 

George


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

I finally got back to installing my deadener. Here are some pics. I used more CLD than needed, but I had it, so use it.

This shows the factory deadener. Looks tar-like but was better than nothing.









Here's the spare tire well.









And the rear wheel wells. I added some more cheaper stuff before adding the ccf and mlv.









I did all doors, trunk, floor and as high up the firewall as possible wo taking the dash out. Then put in 1/8 inch CCF (Volara) and MLV. 

Results are really good. Greatly reduced road noise. Definite midbass difference even with factory speakers. Worth the time, effort, sweat and stiffness. I'm getting too old to wallow around car interiors and trunks like I used to.

As I said, the Second Skin Damplifier was great to work with. I had some eDead 45 around from helping my nephew with his system (low budget), so I used some in places and the Damplifier is worth the extra money, period. Next time around, Damplifier Pro or SDS CLDs.
Easier to work with, less mess, much better adhesive and contours better. Night and day.

Now after I heal up, time to install the system. Looking to try to start this weekend.

George


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Groovy. I have almost the exact same looking factory deadener. I scored it with a box cutter into about 1/4 inch squares, and then sprayed it with some stuff called Gunscrubber. You get a straight buzz, then a horrible headache. I'm buying a respirator (half-facepiece organic vapor, to be exact) before I mess with that stink again. The Gunscrubber seemed to make the factory stuff brittle, and I could scrape it off easily with a gasket scraper. Then I used Goof-Off spray and a bunch of paper towels and it was clean as a whistle. 

I have to remove my factory stuff because the vertical applications have a lot of air bubbles, like it was applied hot.

Now, in your last picture, I have a black box air filter thing down in the corner of my trunk as well. I guess it's the cabin air pressure relief valve, or something like that. Do you know what it is? 

BTW, I bought 50 sq. ft. of Damplifer, and Volara foam as well! Thanks for the heads up about getting your hands chewed up. Would Mechanix gloves help?


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

9mm, 
I know gunscrubber well. Read my bio. I'm an avid gun collector and shooter. Though not as active as I used to be. 

Yeah, the black air vents are to equalize pressure for the heat/air conditioning. 

I only had the factory stuff on horizontal surfaces, so I just covered it with Damplifier. That is some nasty stuff. Looks like they put it on and hit it with a blow torch 

I finally got smart and quit sliding my fingers when pressing down the edges I couldn't get with the roller. That sliding motion gave the aluminum a cutting action. Not good. Nobody said I was the sharpest tool in the shed. Just pressing down works. No new cuts from the deadener on day 2. Just cuts and scrapes from being stupid while removing and replacing the console, seats and trim. 

Good luck with your install. It's worth the time just for the quieter car. 

George


----------

